# Was told the DUMBEST thing by a vet tech today!



## Narny (Sep 8, 2010)

Did you know that you cant let your dogs eat bones because they will grow back together in the dogs stomach/intestines???:rofl: 

What the ??? Where did she get that from??!!


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

:hammer: How's Lulu?


----------



## DunRingill (Dec 28, 2007)

OK that's pretty bad....but not QUITE as bad as one I heard last year. One of the members of my dog training club insists that the reason show German Shepherd backs are "that way" is because the dogs have surgery when young to remove several vertebrae. She said she knows it's true because her vet told her so. No, she doesn't have GSDs, her breed is dobermans.


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Bahahahaha. She deserves a gold star!


----------



## Narny (Sep 8, 2010)

Sunflowers said:


> :hammer: How's Lulu?


Better I think. I posted just a min ago over in that thread that I was worried but she started to walk about a bit just after I posted. 




DunRingill said:


> OK that's pretty bad....but not QUITE as bad as one I heard last year. One of the members of my dog training club insists that the reason show German Shepherd backs are "that way" is because the dogs have surgery when young to remove several vertebrae. She said she knows it's true because her vet told her so. No, she doesn't have GSDs, her breed is dobermans.


WOW that funny  Some people just shouldnt talk... ever. I remember a rumor about some rock'en roller doing that so he could get to his own . But that was a long time ago...


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

DunRingill said:


> OK that's pretty bad....but not QUITE as bad as one I heard last year. One of the members of my dog training club insists that the reason show German Shepherd backs are "that way" is because the dogs have surgery when young to remove several vertebrae. She said she knows it's true because her vet told her so. No, she doesn't have GSDs, her breed is dobermans.


Wow. 

People amaze me. I wonder what was really said to this lady, and how the original truth got lost in translation. I've even heard vets say some dumb things, but I can't imagine a vet telling a person that all GSDs in the show ring have had vertebrae removed... unless he was trying to be funny or mess with her head!

But like I was saying in another thread... vets and vet techs need more training in certain areas. And less training in others--why do they have to spend a year in Chemistry, when they could be spending that time studying what a normal, optimal weight looks like on a dog, so that they know an overweight dog when they see it? And don't get me started on the nutrition training they get... or don't get, as it were.

I once heard a gentleman say that the gene that makes a plush coat in the GSD is linked to aggression. That if the dogs of the first generation have plush coats, their 2nd gen offspring would have aggression problems.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Wow! Which clinic were you at?


----------



## wyominggrandma (Jan 2, 2011)

Thats cause she wanted you to buy the clinic food, which of course is the best available... SCIENCE DIET....... hahahaa


----------



## Narny (Sep 8, 2010)

Lilie said:


> Wow! Which clinic were you at?


I went to VCA Animal Emergency Hospital Southeast. The vet here was really great though. Shoot even the tech was nice and made me feel comfortable and surprisingly at ease considering all that was going on with Lulu, but she did have some questionable factoids.


----------



## julie87 (Aug 19, 2012)

She probaly got it all wrong...somebody would have to be really dumb to believe that.

I was at the vet 4 days ago and the tech warned me by saying "raw food is very dangerous for dogs and it causes deseases"

I don't listen to vets anymore.


----------



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

a vet tech said that some cats have extra toes because along the lines they were cross with a rabbit in their history backround lol


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

I am sure there are great vet techs, but there are also many who really know very little.

At Hans's first visit, I immediately got a rather long and pompous lecture on how I should be feeding Science Diet because raw won't meet his nutritional needs and has salmonella. :crazy:


----------

